# Mini Subwoofer Reviews: DIYMA, PRS, SC12NRT, RSD12d, Reference HF, TC2+



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I had this elsewhere but felt it would be appropriate for the review section as a little mini review of all the subs I've used. These are the subs I've used in the order of use, recent to oldest. 

Now I've modeled all of these subs up on paper but the DIYMA and PRS subs are the only ones that I've built specific boxes for. I've used the TC2+ and SC12NRT in my 2.6 cu.ft. @ 26Hz ported box along with my PRS. I've used all but the DIYMA in my 1.5 cu.ft. sealed, well stuffed box. 

This being said, not all the subs were in their ideal enclosures, but none were significantly compromised either. Also realize that low end response will be dependent on the enclosure and my ranking is hopefully based off relative ability instead of box bias. I'm not certain what areas I should cover, but I'll go with this:
Low/Mid/High usability (say <50Hz/50-100Hz/>100Hz)
Sound
Coloration
Level of Detail
Impact
Comments

I may add some later. I don't really want to use numbers but rather comment on the areas.

DIYMA 12"
Low/Mid/High usability - very wide usability with a F3 of 30Hz ported, 50Hz sealed, and easy use well above 100hz
Sound - neutral/natural
Coloration - none
Level of Detail - very high
Impact - medium
Comments - very invisible, non-offending sub. It doesn't have any perceivable faults in sound.

Pioneer PRS 12"
Low/Mid/High usability - very wide usablity with a F3 of 25Hz ported, 40Hz sealed, and easy use well above 100Hz
Sound - neutral/dry/bite
Coloration - slightly dry
Level of Detail - very high
Impact - high
Comments - Clean, quick with good perception of power, extremely efficient, very powerful and authoritative loud, a slightly unnatural bite to the notes.

Sonicraft SC12NRT 12"
Low/Mid/High usability - very wide usability with a F3 of 20Hz ported, 35Hz sealed, and easy use well above 100Hz
Sound - neutral/slightly soft/quick kick
Coloration - slightly unnaturally punchy
Level of Detail - high
Impact - very high, chest pounding
Comments - near transparent, slightly softened detail but very punchy with impact you can feel in the chest, the only sub I've used that does this.

Phoenix Gold RSD12d 12"
Low/Mid/High usability - very low sealed F3 of 30Hz, not that usable above 60Hz due to lack in detail/speed, very incoherent above 100Hz
Sound - warm, very smooth, muddy/slow at higher frequencies
Coloration - warm/smooth
Level of Detail - low, medium at lower frequencies
Impact - medium, good authority but smoothed.
Comments - good, small sealed, low frequency performer but not what I'd consider a "musical" sub, very low Xmax for clean low frequency output. It had good weight and presence at lower frequencies. 30Hz in a 1.5 cu.ft., sealed box is a nice attribute but needs to be paired with a good midbass woofer so you can cross low.

Dayton Reference HF 12"
Low/Mid/High usability - very wide usabilty with a F3 of 20Hz ported, 40Hz sealed
Sound - squeaky clean/crisp/light.
Coloration - squeaky clean
Level of Detail - very high
Impact - quick but short, powerful at high frequencies, slightly weak in feel in lower frequencies
Comments - slightly unnatural squeaky clean sound but fun to listen to, very light and crisp sound. It has somewhat low Xmax for high output sealed use. There was a strange muddy/disconnected feel in low end notes, not really dependent on volume level and not sure why. This sub loves the higher frequency notes.

TC Sounds TC2+ 12"
Low/Mid/High usability - ported gives a somewhat high F3 of 40Hz, sealed 60Hz, mid and high end usability is very good, just lacks low end sensitivity
Tonality - warm/natural
Coloration - warm/heavy
Level of Detail - medium
Impact - medium/powerful
Comments - overly heavy notes, almost seeming muddy and slow in detail but clean at the same time, think covered in a blanket sort of loss. It has a bit early of a sensitivity roll off for my liking, pretty much requiring porting or EQing boost. This is the Oaudio version which is geared for smaller enclosures, losing around 10Hz on low end sensitivity versus TC spec. The sub feels powerful and strong but thick.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, that was a great review. I like the easy to read format kinda like Zaph's site.
Judging from your descriptions, I'd say my XXLS is about halfway between the DIYMA and the Sonicraft.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Really nice review, does a good job pointing out strengths weeknesses, though i do wish they were all in proper volumes, might have been more accurate. Neway good job.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

True, it would be best to have build ideal enclosures for each, both sealed and ported and run them in a test room paired to some sort of reference full range set. The car environment is a bit messy, and you generally end up throwing some EQing at it to flatten out the response. As well, the various subs have been paired to different midwoofers, run off a couple different HUs, and even off a couple different amps, although I think all of them have run off my latest amp at some point. I have run a couple of them off both HUs at some point, and all but the Dayton and PG have been run off both my sealed & ported boxes or run in their ideal boxes. For this I tried to stay away from specifics and adapt to specific behaviors that the box could influence. I tried to stick to overall generalities and characteristics as best I could.


----------



## dyno (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice concise reviews.  

After a long hiatus from the car audio scene, I'm looking to outfit my Impreza with a nice system and your reviews and comments are always helpful in my information gathering. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Good reviews!

any chance you could add a price at each sub too? Then people glancing over the list can spot the sub that is right for their ears AND their wallets


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Great review! I agree 100% on the reviews of the DIYMA, PRS, and TC Sounds as I have had time to listen/play with the 3 of those. If it tells you anything, out of all the subs I've auditioned I have kept the DIYMA in my car on a permanent basis.

Zach


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just a small add:

RE Audio SE 12"
Low/Mid/High usability - very wide usability with a F3 of 22Hz ported, 40Hz sealed, and extended sensitivity above 100hz
Sound - natural/upfront
Coloration - none
Level of Detail - high
Impact - high
Comments - slightly unnatural but engaging upfront kick to notes, good presence that doesn't come across muddy/thick. Upper end response has usable sensitivity but transient behavior isn't quick enough when moving up into the midbass region and will come across slightly muddy and slow.

I'm just toying with this one before I sell it off. These are my initial impressions from just a short listen, but the sub is definately nice. For subwoofer duty, there really aren't any faults. Output is clean, accurate, and controlled. Once you start crossing up into the midbass region, it will remind you that it's a subwoofer when it begins to not keep up with quicker, transient notes, but this is in frequencies above what most subs normally run. The DIYMA and Dayton Reference are the only two subs I've played that felt at home in the upper midbass region. The sound is very similar to the Sonicraft sub but with a little more presence and weight to the notes where the Sonicraft had a smoother note but lighter/crisper presentation.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Great reviews, thanks for posting. Quick question.... is the model number of the PRS sub you tested TS-W12PRS? I've been trying to find one, but damn they are scarce.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

They aren't hard to find new, but you'll end up paying around $250 for it. Finding one used can get you one a bit cheaper.

With all drivers, you do have to weigh your options and see if it's the right fit for your applications. That may or may not be the PRS depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

mvw2 said:


> They aren't hard to find new, but you'll end up paying around $250 for it. Finding one used can get you one a bit cheaper.
> 
> With all drivers, you do have to weigh your options and see if it's the right fit for your applications. That may or may not be the PRS depending on what you're looking for.


I've scoured eBay and a couple local authorized Pioneer dealers.... nadda. I just can't seem to find one.

As for my desires, it's SQ all the way. I listen to a variety of music, hard rock and heavy metal being at the top of the list, and I want a small sealed application that can get down and dirty. 

Not sure if a 12 will even fit, as I'm planning on glassing a box in the side of the hatch where the factory sub option would reside if so equipped. I may have to try and make use of my Assassin 10 or find a capable 8. This is all speculation right now, as I haven't yet taken any measurements to determine what will and will not fit. 

It's going to be a challenging install. My wife says I have to keep the factory HU so the in-dash 6 disc and Bluetooth phone link is retained, but I want to run an active front stage and glass a sub box that resembles a factory box (one that doesn't stick out 6+ inches from the tire well).

Oh well, lots of planning and should be lots of fun.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DejaWiz said:


> I've scoured eBay and a couple local authorized Pioneer dealers.... nadda. I just can't seem to find one.



I have been looking for one for a while, and I have had the same experience. Can't even find one used.  Given how many supposedly "great SQ" subs are always up for sale on this forum and elsewhere, what does that tell you about the Pioneer?


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Given how many supposedly "great SQ" subs are always up for sale on this forum and elsewhere, what does that tell you about the Pioneer?


Exactly!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The DIYMA is on ebay.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> The DIYMA is on ebay.


I have already tried the DIYMA, and for me, the results were less than satisfying with the "ideal" enclosure (built by Mr. Marv), proper amplification and a terrific install. I sold it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> I have already tried the DIYMA, and for me, the results were less than satisfying with the "ideal" enclosure (built by Mr. Marv), proper amplification and a terrific install. I sold it.


Too quiet for me :blush: 

With two ,it is all I need !!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Too quiet for me :blush:
> 
> With two ,it is all I need !!


The key is that YOU are happy. That's all that matters. I assume you aren't running two of those heavy suckers in a Miata.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What about this for $130.00?
http://www.ikesound.com/product-product_id/6710


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> What about this for $130.00?
> http://www.ikesound.com/product-product_id/6710


I have looked at those and plan to speak to Pioneer Techs about it. But a cursory look indicates that some of the technology that contributes to the great SQ of the PRS sub is not implemented here. Indeed, the retail price point is about 80% lower. I get the sense that this sub is more SPL oriented.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I do find it odd how many DIYMA subs pass through the for sale section. It's baffling really. Out of all the subs I've run, it'll be the last one I sell. I just don't get it  My only suggestion would be to try ported as it is somewhat limited on low end sensitivity sealed, enough so where you will probably have to go over the low end with an EQ if your car doesn't have a lot of cabin gain.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey MVW2, I have been searching for a pair of those PRS subs and can not locate them. Do you know of a place i can purchase them from. Buzzman, i listen to those new premier champion pro's in a vented box and they are really suprising. I was expecting it to sound like thier spl subs. not musical at all and just moving air, but to my suprise 1, they are very efficent, 2, for the limited time i heard these they sounded very musical. I wish i could have heard them in a sealed setup with some decent components. I might buy 1 just to test as they are $130 each local. As i think it may be in the same league as the prs. Maybe if i can score 1 prs i would do a test between the two.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

manish said:


> Hey MVW2, I have been searching for a pair of those PRS subs and can not locate them. Do you know of a place i can purchase them from. Buzzman, i listen to those new premier champion pro's in a vented box and they are really suprising. I was expecting it to sound like thier spl subs. not musical at all and just moving air, but to my suprise 1, they are very efficent, 2, for the limited time i heard these they sounded very musical. I wish i could have heard them in a sealed setup with some decent components. I might buy 1 just to test as they are $130 each local. As i think it may be in the same league as the prs. Maybe if i can score 1 prs i would do a test between the two.


Hey Manish, I really doubt that you will be able to find a retailer carrying any. I have contacted all the usual suspects, especially the Internet retailers, and they just don't have access to them. My suggestion is that you register on eBay and save a search for the PRS. That way, whenever one gets posted, and at some point one probably will, you will get an email. That's what I did and I got lucky. Since the new Pioneer Champion Pro subs will be available for a while, I would be patient for about a month or so and see if any PRS show up on eBay. If not, then go ahead and try the Champion Pro. And, as luck will have it, as soon as you buy that Champion Pro, you will get an email about a PRS on eBay.  I am receiving my enclosure today for my PRS and will have it installed in a day or two.  After a break-in period, I will post my thoughts.


----------

